# Online designer



## dre25 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello everybody,

Does somebody know a online designer which can do both vinyl and sublimation designs.

My budget is arround 1000 dollar and I dont want to pay monthley fee's.

Thanx , Andre


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

RSKTech's Netshirt fits the bill! They have a link on the left hand side of this forums under 'Preferred Vendors'. CHeck them out, they are great!


----------

